# me ne stropiccio



## elemika

Buonasera a tutti!



> Siccome si tratta di mia nipote ecco che tutti dicono che Elena è più bella. Non fosse mia parente sarebbe più bella lei di venerdì che Elena la domenica. Ma che m'importa, fosse anche negra, io me ne stropiccio.



Qui "me ne stropiccio" = non mi importa = non me ne freg*a*   o sbaglio?

E "me ne freg*o*" sarebbe un'altra cosa o anrebbe bene in questo coontesto?

Grazie!


----------



## potolina

Ciao! Questo modo di dire non si usa dalle mie parti, ma credo (penso al centro-nord) sia abbastanza comune... 
e sì, significa "non m'importa, non me ne frega" e anche "me ne frego (aggiungerei 'altamente'    )" ... non credo che in questo contesto possa essere inteso in senso così negativo il "me ne frego", quindi credo vada bene.
Almeno... mio modesto parere


----------



## violapais

elemika said:


> Buonasera a tutti!
> 
> 
> 
> Qui "me ne stropiccio" = non mi importa = non me ne freg*a*   o sbaglio?
> 
> E "me ne freg*o*" sarebbe un'altra cosa o anrebbe bene in questo coontesto?
> 
> Grazie!



Ciao! "Me ne stropiccio" non mi suona molto naturale: dalle mie parti non si usa per nulla (io sono di Bergamo, quindi vivo a nord). Deduco quindi sia un regionalismo, ma non di qui.  "Non me ne frega niente/nulla/un'h/un emerito" sono molto più idiomatiche. "Me ne frego" ha lo stesso significato di "non mi importa", anche se sicuramente è meno educato.


----------



## potolina

Ri-salve... pare non sia esattamente un regionalismo, o almeno, è abbastanza conosciuto... dal Treccani: http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/stropicciare/
E io che l'avevo sentito al massimo tre volte in tutta la mia vita!   Comunque, altra alternativa: "me ne infischio!"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

violapais said:


> Ciao! "Me ne stropiccio" non mi suona molto naturale: dalle mie parti non si usa per nulla



Infatti nemmeno io l'ho mai sentito.


----------



## elemika

Grazie Potolina, Violapais e Paul!
Grazie per i commenti e per il link, ho capito che funziona come un eufemismo di "fregarsene" (_e chi se ne stopiccia!_) anche se, secondo voi, non si usa granché.

Mi chiedo se esiste la forma "non me ne stropicci*a* niente"( o forse "non me ne infischi*a*"? o "non me ne impipp*a*"), simile a "non me ne freg*a*"? 
O "fregarsene" é l'unico ad essere usato in quel modo? 

Grazie ancora!


----------



## Necsus

elemika said:


> Mi chiedo se esiste la forma "non me ne stropicci*a* niente"( o forse "non me ne infischi*a*"? o "non me ne impipp*a*"), simile a "non me ne freg*a*"?
> O "fregarsene" é l'unico ad essere usato in quel modo?


Ciao, Elemika. Anche se non ho mai sentito usare l'espressione _stropicciarsene_, direi di no, la forma negativa e il niente non dovrebbero essere previsti. Quindi "me ne stropiccio" o "chi se ne stropiccia" ("me ne infischio" e "chi se ne infischia"). A Roma (e anche altrove) sarebbe "me ne sbatto".


----------



## elemika

Ciao, Necsus!
Grazie per la tua risposta,
ora è tutto a posto.

E grazie anche per "me ne sbatto" . 
È più decente di "me ne frego"?


----------



## Necsus

Se ben capisco cosa intendi con _decente_, direi di no: è più colloquiale e un po' più volgare. Come "me ne fotto", usato anche più a sud.


----------



## longplay

Solo per un' indicazione : credo che l'espressione sia in disuso, ma credo che fosse tipicamente toscana (Devoto-Oli: 'popolare'- 'stropicciarsi di.."=infischiarsene,
dal gotico straupjan, 'fregare'**).

** Il 'toscano' lo sapevo, ma il gotico proprio no! Divertente, no?


----------



## elemika

Necsus said:


> Se ben capisco cosa intendi con _decente_, direi di no: è più colloquiale e un po' più volgare. Come "me ne fotto", usato anche più a sud.


Volevo saperlo per non fare una brutta figura ...non si sa mai 

Grazie ancora



longplay said:


> Solo per un indicazione : credo che l'espressione sia in disuso, ma credo che fosse tipicamente toscana (Devoto-Oli: 'popolare'- 'stropicciarsi di.."=infischiarsene,
> dal gotico straupjan, 'fregare'**).
> 
> ** Il 'toscano' lo sapevo, ma il gotico proprio no! Divertente, no?



Ciao, Longplay!

L'ho trovato anche nel "Fortunello" (Tre allegri ragazzi morti):


> ...sono un uomo della lega
> e chi se ne stropiccia ...


----------



## longplay

Non lo sapevo. Però l'espressione, dal tuo link, sembra ripresa dal Petrolini (attore teatrale) e di anni ne sono passati ('vi farò Roma più bella e più grande...').
Ciao !


----------



## elemika

Grazie per il tuo commento e per avermi segnalato il nome di Petrolini 

Divertente, sì


----------



## rainbowizard

Ciao,



elemika said:


> E grazie anche per "me ne sbatto" .
> È più decente di "me ne frego"?





Necsus said:


> Se ben capisco cosa intendi con _decente_, direi di no: è più colloquiale e un po' più volgare. Come "me ne fotto", usato anche più a sud.



come ti è già stato fatto notare son tutte espressioni poco _eleganti_ 
Va anche detto che _"me ne frego"_ sebbene sia un'espressione usata ancora piuttosto spesso sia da giovani che da persone adulte, sarebbe opportuno evitarla se non altro perché era un comune _motto _usato dai fascisti durante il ventennio.


----------



## longplay

Non posso resistere!!! Il famoso Petrolini, ricevuta una decorazione dal governo dell'epoca, trasformò il 'me ne frego' in 'me ne fregIo', ma era chiaro il significato.


----------



## elemika

Grazie, Rainbowizard e Longplay


----------

